# to complain or not to complain???



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right place so please move me mods if not.

I'd like your opinions on whether I am over-reacting or whether I should be making a complaint.

In the last two days we've had two deliveries of items that have been sent recorded mail......on neither of these has my postman knocked on the door and got a signature, they have just shoved them through the letter box. This is not the first time either.

Now I know i got m items OK, but the thing that irks me is I'm paying extra for a signed for service to give me some peace of mind over delivery and I'm not getting it......

complain or leave it?


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

I would def complain.....  if they havent got a signature then they cant prove you have it - in theory you could say you dont have them, and it would be their responsibility!


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey PP   

I wonder if you have the same postie as us (as I know we only live a few roads away!)  He always just leaves recorded stuff in our porch without getting a signature and I had started to become annoyed and wondered if it's in fact money for old rope!  Sometimes he will ring the bell and run off, I guess just to let me know it's there   

I keep thinking I should complain but never seem to get round to it   

x


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

It depends, would you rather he left it, or would you rather your postie took it back to the post office, and you had to go and collect it?

Personally I would rather the postman, or any other delivery driver left a parcel.  I have to go 12 miles to pick up parcels from the post office.  It is tough to park, and there is a huge queue.  The nearest courier office is 25 miles away.  Most are a lot further.  It is a total pain to go pick stuff up, if it isn't left.  I would much rather someone left a parcel, even if it does need a signature.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi similar thing was happening with my mum. Important letters she was waiting on were getting delivered to neighbours instead or important documents etc were comming through bashed etc. She wasnt sure whether to complain but was fed up with it so instead she had a word with the postman in question and basically told him to smarten up his act and she was giving him a chance to sort himself out before reporting him etc so it got sorted that way and she had no more problems


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Still undecided....have to admit I would rather things were done properly if I am paying for a service  I expect it.  Maybe I'll see if I can catch the postman sometime and have a quiet word......


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I would have a word with the poste and if it still happens then I would complain it's a service that the sender has paid for for peace of mind and obviously isn't getting. 

And for those that don't like to travel to collect their undelivered items, with royal mail there is an option where you can go online to rearrange delivery  and most couriers should offer the same thing or at least have a phone number you can call to arrange redelivery. I think in some cases you can arrange delivery to a different address or to a local post office for something like 50p. If it's something you have bought or ordered and know you wont be home for it's delivery cos you'll be at work ask if you can have it delivered to your work (as long as your employers are ok with this) or arrange with a friendly neighbour to take your delivery and leave a note on your door asking the delivery guy to deliver there.


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Piepig

I would say just have a word with your postie, I am sure he will oblige.  Our postman does sign for us and leaves the parcels, which suits us tbh, we would spend our life at the post office collecting otherwise.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

We had an envelope marked in red (official envelope that is) CERFTIFICATES DO NOT BEND and our Postie bent it to stick it through the letter box rather than ring the bell and i've noticed that most delivery drivers these days only knock lightly at the door if anything at all rather than ring the bell. One day I heard the card drop through the door to say we'd missed the delivery and to go and collect it so I ran out and caught the driver before he left. He said he'd rung the bell and knocked....funny I was standing by the door and didn't hear any of that, just the card drop through the letter box!. 
I've tried complaining (especially about the certificates as they were for pupils not me) but to be honest I don't think they really care. With the certificates I was told that maybe he didn't understand as he wasn't english!

Good luck complaining....sorry to moan but it's good to get it off my chest! 

Minow x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Minow said:


> and i've noticed that most delivery drivers these days only knock lightly at the door if anything at all rather than ring the bell. One day I heard the card drop through the door to say we'd missed the delivery and to go and collect it so I ran out and caught the driver before he left. He said he'd rung the bell and knocked....funny I was standing by the door and didn't hear any of that, just the card drop through the letter box!.
> Minow x


Mine always ring the bell & knock on the glass before even giving me a chance to get there. It drives me mad! I don't live in a mansion. I have been known to get a bit shirty & say 'alright, give me a chance I'm not standing behind the door!' or shout 'I'm not deaf!'


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I would have a owrd with the postman, and if it doesnt get sorted then complain.

I'm in the camp of if your paying for an extra service then thats what you should get. Not only that but companies rely on recorded delivery. If a customer hasnt signed for there item then that comes back on the companies. Of course im not saying anyone here would say they hadnt got a delivery when they had, but i know people who have done it

At our old property we were in a 2nd floor flat and id ordered some things with a note that if i wasnt in to leave with a nieghbour. He must of knocked everyones doors upstairs, noone in so had gone downstairs, still no one in so left the card on the steps   It was only when i was carrying the pushchair up the stairs i saw it and thought whats that on the floor and went back to investigate, realised it was for me   Itr wouldnt of took him 2 mins to walk back up the stairs and push it through the letter box. Can you tell it really makes me mad


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I would complain about it as you are paying for a service that you haven't received. The post has been shocking recently, I had one letter that was sent to me first class that took over a week to arrive. Because the stamp was wrong, they held on to it for a week before putting a card through my door. Then they have lost a letter and a cheque that someone has sent to me. We are forever getting the wrong mail, which makes me think that my mail could be going to the wrong address too. 

Its a service you should be able to trust and rely on and at the moment, you cant


----------

